
West Virginia to introduce mobile phone voting for midterm elections - pjc50
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/06/technology/mobile-voting-west-virginia-voatz/index.html
======
uptown
This thread analyzes the company providing the technology:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1026603800365330432.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1026603800365330432.html)

It's not pretty.

